# Bedfordshire Pistonheads supercar club



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thought a few people would be interested in some pics from a local Pistionheads meet. Had a run out with them and was very satisfied by how well the Scooby held its own. Great fun!

Highlight of the day must be the sound of two lambos front and rear, EPIC :luxhello:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Fantastic pics. Cars look amazing and loving the Lotus Carlton!


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

I love that car, walked past all the supercars to go check it out.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lotus Caralton 180MPH was some experience all in safe place i may add , first for me GT Porsche, thanks for sharing looks fantastic


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi F1
where was this meet held?is it a monthly meet would love to bring my mustang along.btw some great pictures there.

Andy


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Are there any more details or a link to this group? 

I live in Clophill and saw most of the cars on my way out to another event.

Been a member of PH for years but never realised there was a local group.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

My brother goes to it in the Porsche or the mini will find out for yous who are interested !


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Ahhh not far from me I live in Flitwick


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi all, go on the PH website its in the forum under Herts, Beds, Bucks & Cambs. 

I always see very clean cars in the area and wonder if any of them are from this site.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...nmt=CLOPHILL+supercar+meet+act+II+august+12th


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

We had another meet on Sunday, got one of the pros to take some photo in the tunnel hopefully they will have turned out well!

Skyline was just under 800bhp! sounded Ace!


----------

